# opendkim only signs for 1 zone on a hosted server



## tunage (Mar 16, 2015)

I am implementing opendkim but I can only get it to sign for one zone. The TLD is failing to sign even though it is the same key/signature/file for both domains.

my .conf:

`cat /usr/local/etc/mail/opendkim.conf`

LogWhy yes

```
Syslog yes
SyslogSuccess yes

Canonicalization relaxed/simple

Socket inet:8891@107.191.60.48
MilterDebug 5
ReportAddress postmaster@ex-mailer.com
SendReports yes

InternalHosts file:/usr/local/etc/TrustedHostList.txt
SigningTable refile:/var/db/opendkim/dkim-signtable
KeyTable file:/var/db/opendkim/dkim-keytable
```
Signing table:

`cat /var/db/opendkim/dkim-signtable`

```
*@nyctelecomm.com nycmap
*@ex-mailer.com exmailmap
```
Key table going to the same key:

`cat /var/db/opendkim/dkim-keytable`

```
exmailmap ex-mail.com:default:/var/db/opendkim/keys/ex-mailer.com.key
nycmap nyctelecomm.com:default:/var/db/opendkim/keys/ex-mailer.com.key
```
Response from port25.com:

```
---------------------------------------------------------
DKIM check details:
----------------------------------------------------------
Result: permerror (key "default._domainkey.ex-mail.com" doesn't exist)
ID(s) verified:
Canonicalized Headers:
from:"brad"'20'<brads@ex-mailer.com>'0D''0A'
to:<check-auth@verifier.port25.com>'0D''0A'
subject:'0D''0A'
date:Mon,'20'16'20'Mar'20'2015'20'16:53:33'20'-0400'0D''0A'
dkim-signature:v=1;'20'a=rsa-sha256;'20'c=relaxed/simple;'20'd=ex-mail.com;'20's=default;'20't=1426539201;'20'bh=MhPgNzFR7ZDrllybqjf7Ky1x0INMPJ5OEWy00nl+zGI=;'20'h=From:To:Subject:Date;'20'b=
```
Just like -> server fault

How do I get opendkim to sign both of my domains and not just one?


----------



## tunage (Mar 17, 2015)

It was a missing er in the domain in the signing table exmailmap ex-mail.com:default:/var/db/opendkim/keys/ex-mailer.com.key.


----------



## davkiller (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, sorry for my english but see my tutorial opendkim-2.8.3.
Thank you google translate


----------

